# Jones MT/capita Doa or Yes standart? For an all mountain snowboard.



## Aviadlib (Feb 10, 2018)

I have my eyes on those 3 boards:
Jones Mountain twin
Capita DOA
Yes standart

I usually ride on piste (I love to play with the board/switch a bit, and go on and of in the piste-on the sides). When I see good off piste I do it, and occasionally go in the park

I would like to your opinion of those boards-from experience. 

BTW I probably will buy it for the next year so it will be 2019 model.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

From experience? You realize most if not all of us have not ridden the ‘19s yet, right? 

So from the catalogs, I like the clean looks of the Standart(?) the best. 

Experience on past models - still the Standart. I like the slam back inserts and the volume twin shape. Followed by MT. But that’s just me.


----------



## Aviadlib (Feb 10, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> From experience? You realize most if not all of us have not ridden the ‘19s yet, right?
> 
> So from the catalogs, I like the clean looks of the Standart(?) the best.
> 
> Experience on past models - still the Standart. I like the slam back inserts and the volume twin shape. Followed by MT. But that’s just me.


1) I know that most of you havn't ridden on the 19's yet, but from last years in your experience whats performs best. 

2) I've heard that the Yes standart 2018 is pretty wide and has narrow stance, Im just 165 cm, 135 lbs and my shoe size is 8, so I'm not sure if it will suit for me. (Unless the 2019 one will return to be regular like last years again?)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A few things to consider here. Do you want magnetraction? Have you ever ridden a board with magnetraction? Some people love it, some people hate it (I'm among this group), and some people can take it or leave it. The Mountain Twin is the only one of your choices that has it. Capita's Death Grip and Yes' Mid-bite are essentially polar opposites of one another. The Capita basically has a bump between the bindings to help with edge hold while Yes basically has an indent between the bindings to do the same. I'd ridden Death Grip and it works while not being intrusive. I've be willing to bet the same is true for Mid-bite but I haven't ridden that sidecut.

Do you want a true twin or a directional twin? The Mountain Twin is a directional twin meaning it's a twin shape with some setback in the inserts. The DOA is a classic true twin. The Standard is basically a true twin with basically a lower volume tail to help with float and likely helps it track a little better when riding your dominant direction.

All three are mid-stiff rocker/camber/rocker boards that are pretty similar but I think I outlined the key differences.

Based on your stated riding preferences, I'd probably be looking at directional twins over true twins. In the Capita lineup, I'd suggest swapping out the DOA for the Mercury.


----------

